# Great Salt Lake Coming up quick!



## fish-n-fool

I have been watching this since Nov and I can't believe how fast it is coming up. Next season may be the best in a decade for holding birds.

Take a look.
http://greatsalt.uslakes.info/Level.asp

fnf


----------



## utahbigbull

Been watching this same site. Pretty crazy, that is A LOT of water to raise it 1 foot in a month. I'm more curious to know just how much of this is due to breaching the dike?


----------



## LostLouisianian

fish-n-fool said:


> I have been watching this since Nov and I can't believe how fast it is coming up. Next season may be the best in a decade for holding birds.
> 
> Take a look.
> http://greatsalt.uslakes.info/Level.asp
> 
> fnf


How much further does it have to come up to be at a normal level.


----------



## utahbigbull

LostLouisianian said:


> How much further does it have to come up to be at a normal level.


 Granted, we haven't even really started any runoff, but it's still 6' lower than the lakes spring 2012 level according to this. Better than the 7' lower it was at January 1st!!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Looks like the Bear River is flooding it's banks today too. A lot of that water will make it to the lake.


----------



## utahbigbull

And the ruptured dam up in Nevada flowing that way too. :grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian

They're letting water out of Hyrum Dam due to too much water....come on down .... sounds like we might see some decent rise before it's over and done with. Funny how things go in cycles huh.


----------



## LostLouisianian

It takes roughly about 47 BILLION cubic feet of water to raise the lake 1 foot (about 355 BILLION gallons!)...ma cher' dats a lot of water


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

While this early rain is bad for our deer and elk, it is forcing a lot of the snow we have and water to go into the GSL without getting sidetracked. Hopefully the GSL can recover from its record low for a few years.


----------



## Daisy

In the link posted above, the guaging station they are referencing is located at Little Valley Harbor on the north arm. And yes, it is impressive how much south arm water has gone north. However, the south arm has gone up 0.4 ft since the breach was opened on Dec 1. If we did not get all this moisture the situation would be much worse.

Here is a good site to see the current elevations on both sides of the causeway:

http://ut.water.usgs.gov/greatsaltlake/elevations/


----------



## utahgolf

It will be pretty dang hard to beat that 2010-2011 water year but this year will be a much welcomed sight. It really can't get any worse than this past season as far as dry areas. I just hope for a wet/snowy March, April and May. Throw in a few monsoon type events in July too.


----------



## BPturkeys

As I recall, too much water in the lake can be just as bad as too little. Back in the '80's the high water levels destroyed most of the natural waterfowl habitat around the lake and the lake and bird numbers have never really recovered. The reconstruction of the Bear River Refuge was very poorly done with the emphasis on ponds and deeper water offering good resting areas to only a limited number and species of birds. I guess I am just sayin be careful what you wish for.


----------



## nickpan

BPturkeys said:


> As I recall, too much water in the lake can be just as bad as too little. Back in the '80's the high water levels destroyed most of the natural waterfowl habitat around the lake and the lake and bird numbers have never really recovered. The reconstruction of the Bear River Refuge was very poorly done with the emphasis on ponds and deeper water offering good resting areas to only a limited number and species of birds. I guess I am just sayin be careful what you wish for.


The majority of the habitat out there is already destroyed with the phrag infestation. One would hope that if it did flood out there it would be enough to break down the thatch the phrag has created and wipe it out. Would love to see if a huge influx of water would actually do that, because everything else just doesn't work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZEKESMAN

nickpan said:


> The majority of the habitat out there is already destroyed with the phrag infestation. One would hope that if it did flood out there it would be enough to break down the thatch the phrag has created and wipe it out. Would love to see if a huge influx of water would actually do that, because everything else just doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was the previous flood that started this. the GSL overflowed all the dikes. The salt killed all the vegitation and the Phrag took over. Vic


----------



## nickpan

ZEKESMAN said:


> It was the previous flood that started this. the GSL overflowed all the dikes. The salt killed all the vegitation and the Phrag took over. Vic


Very true, but I would hope if it happened this go around we know the negative impacts it has on the marshes and could work earlier to control it. Either way the lake is in a sad state of affairs right now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

Rich posted on facebook that all 5 headgates on South run at Ogden Bay are wide open. Between 2,000 and 3,000 c.f.s. flowing straight to the GSL. This is good stuff!


----------



## JerryH

If we could get the water level up 1.5' to 2 feet higher on the Farmington Bay side of the lake it could be incredible (again). We would hold a lot more birds all season long. East of Antelope Island was a huge loafing/feeding area with a feathered shore line. The lake wouldn't freeze up like it does now. Years ago when the lake was higher there would be rafts of ducks miles long out on the lake. At sunrise the flights of ducks flying out to the lake from the south shore clubs was unbelievable. They would fly out in waves. Late afternoons and evenings ducks would filter back into the clubs to roost and feed. 

The good old days really weren't that long ago. At the time I didn't realize I was taking it for granted. We would hunt out sink boxes and the decoying duck shows were second to none. The fall colors with the snow caped Wasatch range as a back drop. It truly was a duck hunters paradise just 20 minutes from home.


----------



## king eider

The Bear River is currently running at 7,800 cfs. Flood stage is 5,200 cfs. It will run high for several days. Lots of good water headed out!


----------



## LostLouisianian

It's going to take about 18,000 cfs flowing into the lake 24/7 for 30 days to raise the level by 1 foot. I think it's realistic to see a 1-2 foot rise this year.


----------



## king eider

LostLouisianian said:


> It's going to take about 18,000 cfs flowing into the lake 24/7 for 30 days to raise the level by 1 foot. I think it's realistic to see a 1-2 foot rise this year.


10.78 acre feet per minute. Happy to get every drop!


----------



## LostLouisianian

king eider said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to take about 18,000 cfs flowing into the lake 24/7 for 30 days to raise the level by 1 foot. I think it's realistic to see a 1-2 foot rise this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 10.78 acre feet per minute. Happy to get every drop!
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I'd love to see both GSL and Utah lake rise about 4 feet this spring. Anyone know of a gauge site for Utah lake?


----------



## Goshawk

LostLouisianian said:


> Absolutely. I'd love to see both GSL and Utah lake rise about 4 feet this spring. Anyone know of a gauge site for Utah lake?


http://data.cuwcd.com/data/reservoirs/index.htm


----------



## stillhunterman

LostLouisianian said:


> It's going to take about 18,000 cfs flowing into the lake 24/7 for 30 days to raise the level by 1 foot. I think it's realistic to see a 1-2 foot rise this year.


Lake Oroville in California is dumping 100,000 cfs and it's still not enough to drain down the lake; it's gonna be a real bad mess of a flood soon. Can you imagine if that was flowing into the GSL...


----------



## LostLouisianian

stillhunterman said:


> Lake Oroville in California is dumping 100,000 cfs and it's still not enough to drain down the lake; it's gonna be a real bad mess of a flood soon. Can you imagine if that was flowing into the GSL...


I know, we have some friends near there that had to evacuate so we've been watching it too. I thought the same thing, man we could use that water here in the GSL and Utah lake for sure. We usually keep watch of the rivers back home in Louisiana too. Mainly the Mississippi, Atchafalaya and the Red. Not hearing any rumblings yet but when they flood it's pretty epic. Been through several floods there and the amount of water is pretty unbelievable. I feel sorry for anyone that ever gets flooded, nothing like it that I've been through.


----------



## sketch21

It's great our lake levels are rising! Take what ever we can get here for sure, but it's way early in the season and we'll still have to wait and see how hot and dry the summer gets.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

we just better hope we dont get flipping hot all summer


----------



## OverTheEdge

One potential problem with the lake coming up too quickly is botulism. John Kadlec (now deceased) up at USU did some historical correlations between a number of factors, including weather events, and found that very high spring inflows into the GSL were correlated with large botulism outbreaks the following summer. I don't recall the mechanism that he thought drove the event, but the correlation was significant. I too would like to see the GSL rebound. For me 4202 ASL (almost 10 feet higher than now) was the perfect level for holding massive numbers of birds relatively close to the WMA's. Green-winged teal hunts out on the flats were outrageous! That will take many wet springs to get there!


----------



## LostLouisianian

OverTheEdge said:


> One potential problem with the lake coming up too quickly is botulism. John Kadlec (now deceased) up at USU did some historical correlations between a number of factors, including weather events, and found that very high spring inflows into the GSL were correlated with large botulism outbreaks the following summer. I don't recall the mechanism that he thought drove the event, but the correlation was significant. I too would like to see the GSL rebound. For me 4202 ASL (almost 10 feet higher than now) was the perfect level for holding massive numbers of birds relatively close to the WMA's. Green-winged teal hunts out on the flats were outrageous! That will take many wet springs to get there!


I did quite a bit of analysis on Cholera and Botulism a while back I'll have to see if I can find that on my old computer and look at the outbreak years. Could be interesting.


----------



## Fowlmouth

1997 was the worst year that I remember for botulism. 500,000 dead birds. 2009 was another year, around 50,000. It happens every year, but the mortality rate always changes.


----------



## JerryH

OverTheEdge said:


> One potential problem with the lake coming up too quickly is botulism. John Kadlec (now deceased) up at USU did some historical correlations between a number of factors, including weather events, and found that very high spring inflows into the GSL were correlated with large botulism outbreaks the following summer. I don't recall the mechanism that he thought drove the event, but the correlation was significant. I too would like to see the GSL rebound. For me 4202 ASL (almost 10 feet higher than now) was the perfect level for holding massive numbers of birds relatively close to the WMA's. Green-winged teal hunts out on the flats were outrageous! That will take many wet springs to get there!


 Good to see you posting!


----------



## paddler

JerryH said:


> Good to see you posting!


His second post since September 2013? Must be bored. Oh, wait. Now I remember his first post.:shock:


----------



## JerryH

paddler said:


> His second post since September 2013? Must be bored. Oh, wait. Now I remember his first post.:shock:


My guess is he got bored waiting for the glue to dry on a plane he nose dived lol


----------



## OverTheEdge

Careful Jon or I'll post another picture! Hee hee!


----------



## JerryH

Post it!


----------



## paddler

JerryH said:


> Post it!


OTE doesn't have anything else on me. I went out twice in a MM this year, but didn't hunt out of them either time and there are no incriminating photos. Had a nice time with the guys I went with, but still don't care much for the noise.


----------



## Clarq

:O--O--O:

The south arm has risen nearly 2 1/2 feet since 2017 started. I can't wait to see how high it gets.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?cb_72020=on&format=gif_default&site_no=10010000&period=100&begin_date=2017-03-31&end_date=2017-04-07

I'm starting to feel more and more optimistic about what next year's waterfowl season could bring. 6 more months...


----------



## rjefre

I hope it continues! When I looked out over FB the other day, the big mudflat that extends for several miles west of Farmington/Kaysville was still a mud flat. Even so, we still have spring runoff and spring rains, so I am also optimistic!
R


----------



## Longgun

Was up shooting a few rifles at the Lions range the other day... Still way too much of the white monster (mud flat) visible for this guy to be too awful optimistic about the end result of the runoff making much difference. Time and temperature will tell...


----------



## Longgun

Clarq said:


> :O--O--O:
> 
> The south arm has risen nearly 2 1/2 feet since 2017 started. I can't wait to see how high it gets.
> 
> https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?...100&begin_date=2017-03-31&end_date=2017-04-07
> 
> I'm starting to feel more and more optimistic about what next year's waterfowl season could bring. 6 more months...


Cool isn't it! Imagine what it would be like if a few gates were installed along the causeway to hold some of that precious stuff back?


----------



## Fowlmouth

There is a noticeable difference on the South shore and West to Stansbury Island. A lot more water than there has been. There is still a lot of white monster visible as well, but it is a definite improvement.


----------



## sketch21

Definitely looking better than the last few years, but i'm wondering if the GSL hunting will improve. Last season was the worst ever out there and lowest number of birds i have ever seen.


----------



## NVDuckin

sketch21 said:


> Definitely looking better than the last few years, but i'm wondering if the GSL hunting will improve. Last season was the worst ever out there and lowest number of birds i have ever seen.


My first waterfowling season in Utah was the biggest let down I've had in a while. The ratio of coots and seagulls to ducks at Farmington Bay was like 9,999:1.


----------



## utahbigbull

Looking west from Hooper, Freemont Island appears to be an island once again with water levels reaching close to OB.... :_O=:


----------



## sketch21

Fingers crossed! Can't be worse than last year, right guys?


----------



## Fowlmouth

sketch21 said:


> Fingers crossed! Can't be worse than last year, right guys?


I sure hope not! Last year was a tough one, especially the early part of the season. The duck hunting did get better after freeze up though. I'm sure a lot of those late season birds were local residents. If we continue to have a wet spring followed by a cool wet summer it will be a fantastic year I believe. If it's a hot dry summer that could change things.


----------



## DallanC

Doesnt a still rising lake screw up bird nesting as the water level eventually submerges the nests?

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak

I think we are going to have a extremely good water year this year IMO, I'm building houses right off the layton marsh and I see the water creeping back up to the phrag line and we still have a huge snow pack and rain season to be had

Hopefully it will be a cool wet summer but, we already have quite a bit more water then we've had the last few years that IF we have a hot summer, we wont loose all the water we got this winter. (some, yes but not all).. If we loose water that fast then the lake would have been dried years ago.. As it sits now, I think this coming season will already be a step ahead from the last few seasons we've had, water wise and bird number wise..

I'm seeing water all over in places where I havent seen water in 5 years which is good, I also see breeding pairs of ducks on all that water too which is better.

Better habitat and breading conditions usually means more breeding pairs of ducks.
Lets all continue to pray for more water even though it may be inconvenient at times, heaven knows we need it!


----------



## JuniorPre 360

DallanC said:


> Doesnt a still rising lake screw up bird nesting as the water level eventually submerges the nests?
> 
> -DallanC


The lake is more of an asset to us duck hunters for holding ducks and giving a place for migrating ducks to stop by, instead of a nesting ground. The lake will hold a lot of ducks due to lower pressure as long as there is water. It's like a giant rest area. If there's no water, they fly on through. But if the ducks can stop by the big salt pond to rest, they'll hit the fresh water marshes to feed and make the surrounding WMA's productive.


----------



## fish-n-fool

We have reached 2014 highest water levels! This is looking good! Lots of run off still to come and if it keeps raining we may reach even higher levels.

http://greatsalt.uslakes.info/Level.asp


----------



## sketch21

fish-n-fool said:


> We have reached 2014 highest water levels! This is looking good! Lots of run off still to come and if it keeps raining we may reach even higher levels.
> 
> http://greatsalt.uslakes.info/Level.asp


Let's hope it does! Looking forward to see what the May/June runoff will mean to lake levels.And how much runoff have we already seen?
Interesting graph comparing the last five years of lake levels. 
A cool and wet summer will help as well. Again, fingers crossed!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

sketch21 said:


> Definitely looking better than the last few years, but i'm wondering if the GSL hunting will improve. Last season was the worst ever out there and lowest number of birds i have ever seen.


the lake come up. the hunting gets better at fb and ob and every where else. The ducks rest out there and fly in to the marsh for feed and water. I would like to see the lake back up to the dikes at fb and ob like back in the 90s.


----------



## Jdub654

Still lots of water coming, just got the notification we get unlimited irrigation water use and they won't start metering until June 15, if that doesn't tell you we have a lot of water waiting to runoff, I don't know what will!!!>>O


----------



## nickpan

Jdub654 said:


> Still lots of water coming, just got the notification we get unlimited irrigation water use and they won't start metering until June 15, if that doesn't tell you we have a lot of water waiting to runoff, I don't know what will!!!>>O


And this is a perfect example as another reason the GSL will never fill.....let it go to the lake!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## king eider

I emailed a hydrologist with the national weather service here a week ago or so. The 50 percentile of the lake elevation is estimated to go to 4197.2' But with the continuing wet weather the lake very well could hit 4198'. Their is hope we can have a few wet yrs to put the lake back over 4200'. Things can go well as long as we can keep municipal water districts from daming the Bear River. We are a state that wastes water without a doubt!


----------



## JerryH

I was east of Centerville today for a good look at the bay. Its hard to see from a cell pic but things are looking good so far. A lot of water below Layton/Kaysville marsh. The big sandbar has sheet water on the low areas.


----------



## Fowlmouth

It is looking good again this year. Right about where we were last year at this time.
http://greatsalt.uslakes.info/Level/


----------



## Daisy

I am not so bullish on the outlook for the GSL. The GSL peaked in early May and already on the downward trend. The long term models suggest a much warmer than normal next six months, however they are also forecasting slightly above average precip through Aug/Sept.

Our reservoirs are not in as good of shape as they were in 2017, so less water will make its way to GSL.

That being said it feels more like 2016. GSL will still lose another 2-3 ft of elevation this summer and end up somewhere between 4192 and 4193. yet again, not far from the historic low.

Also FYI your link is for the gauging station on the North Arm at Little Valley Harbor. Here is the link to the USGS stations for the South Marina and Little Valley: https://ut.water.usgs.gov/greatsaltlake/elevations/


----------



## Slap That Quack

Either way, up or down, I am super stoked for the upcoming season!:grin:


----------

